# Call of Duty: Black Ops II



## FlashJim (May 6, 2006)

I can't wait for Tuesday. I preordered Black Ops II at Best Buy and hope to pick it up during lunch.

I loved the first one, but was terrible at it. I actually did better in Modern Warfare 3.

Anyone else picking up a copy Tuesday?


----------



## bxbigpipi (Feb 2, 2012)

I will be picking it up on Tuesday also! I am most looking forward to the zombie campaign!!! That's the best part of the game for me.


----------

